# Group photos



## GrayFox (Dec 11, 2006)

To go along with the artsy self-portrait thread, lets do a similar group one. Here are some of mine:


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2006)

This would probably be best in Themes.


----------



## CMan (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm still laughing at this picture I took of myself and my parents.


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh,and I've got several to add to this thread...

....these are JUST from TPF meetups....

Joe, Sky and I from the recent Boston meetup....
















Joe, Scott (spiralout) and I at Slick Willies back in August...






San Antionio meetup, sans me....






Philadelphia meetup, Sky, Joe, Scott...sans me again...






Philadelphia, Joe, Me, Scott...






The rest of the Philadelphia group shot series....




































Washington DC BIG meetup....






Sky, Me, and Joe at the DC Big meetup....


----------



## Puscas (Dec 11, 2006)

@Grayfox: At least let us know who you are in these pics. 







pascal


----------



## Krestan (Dec 11, 2006)

Oooh, I love the rainbow gas masks!:heart:


----------



## GrayFox (Dec 11, 2006)

In the first one I'm the second from the left, so just go from there.


----------



## GrayFox (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is another one of me, KaNeo, and Nico:


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 11, 2006)

Corry, my favorite of yours is the last! You must have that one framed!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 11, 2006)

These where great.  I love looking at them all.  Its nice to see faces with the names of our members on here.


----------



## GrayFox (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to see a little more participation in this:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2006)

TPF-UK meet-up on 2 September 2006:






The Sheep Walk
Charity walk for the NSPCC organised by members of THBB (ToreyHaydenBulletinBoard) - Day 2 - Penzance to Marazion - on 26 August 2006






Family photo from two days ago (and my uncle has been blurred out because he is very, very, very sick and I did not want this to become a freak show photo) - we have taken this family photo every year at Christmas since 1978 - people change, people come, people go. 





Just so you know who everyone is:
top row from left to right:
my sister-in-law, my second nephew Julian, my brother, my daughter Sabine, my husband Andreas, my first nephew Tom, my son Florian, my cousin
bottom row from left to right:
myself, my sister Christiane, my third nephew (youngest of my brother's children), my father, my only niece (second youngest of my brother's children), my aunt and my uncle (father's brother).


----------

